# Hoyt Seven 37



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have had a 737 for awhile and love it....great bow.....there is a complete evaluation of the 7 on here.....just do a search for it......will bring it to the top


----------



## Evileyes74 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dave I read the reviews and can't wait to get mine, it will primarily be an outdoor bow, haven't gotten into the 3D just yet. It will be set up for hunting. Very excited.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

There's not a better all around bow on the market. Awesome bow!


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

*A Stone Cold Killer.*

I think the 737 is often over looked because of its longer ATA and does not have the paralell limb look. Because of its size, it is also a little heavier than the little micro bows that everybody wants now.

You will notice the 737 almost exactly resembles Hoyts expensive target bow designs that have been money makers for many years. This is because thats what the 737 is, simply a target bow clad in camoflage.

I've had one for several years and very pleased with it. Mine is currently set up for 3D and is very easy to shoot well. Because of it's larger size, it is very stable on target and also easy to tune. To turn it into a hunting bow I just shoot a heavier arrow and make a couple sight adjustments. I have never had any mechanical problem or malfunction. Mine is set at 60# with a 30" draw length. It spit out a 335 grain 3D arrow at 285 fts, which is the ASA speed limit. With a 425 grain hunting arrow you don't even need string silencers. 

The only problem I've come across is shooting from a ground blind with a roof. Some blinds are quite short and your top cam may hit. I had to shoot from the neeling position, which wasn't that big of a deal.

Overall, very stable, very very accurate, and Hercules tough. 

Semper Fi


----------

